# The Coop Situation



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I recently found out that we can build our coop! We are getting the help from my dad's expert carpenter friend! He made a beautiful playhouse for his two daughters. It looked like a real house. He also made a gorgeous rabbit hutch for their family's rabbits, too. 
He's going to let us use his workshop and help us! It will be so great and I am very happy.
Can't wait to start construction in May.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is going to be such a better sturdy setup for your girls. If you make it tall enough for a human to walk in to then it will be easy to clean.

Plan on an outside run for them while you're putting your building plans together.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's really good news. I'm happy for you and your family! Good luck.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's awesome!!!You'll be much happier and so will the chickens.Are you going to paint and decorate it?Any ideas?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't wait to see it!


----------

